# besseae



## Ayreon (Feb 12, 2007)

Last time this one bloomed it only had one flower at the time.. so this was a great surprise.


----------



## gore42 (Feb 12, 2007)

The backlighting on your photos is beautiful! I love the photos, and of course, the besseae is wonderful  Looks very nicely grown

- Matthew Gore


----------



## phrag guy (Feb 12, 2007)

That is great,nice flower


----------



## Heather (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful. The petal shape is very interesting, usually they aren't so curvaceous.


----------



## toddybear (Feb 12, 2007)

Absolutely lovely!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2007)

Nice color, what are the parents?


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 12, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## rad (Feb 12, 2007)

i love the curving petals and especially the striped pouch. simply beautiful. probably the most stunning besseae i have seen.


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 12, 2007)

Thank you!
I have no idea what the parents are. It didn't say more than "besseae" when I bought it.


----------



## Park Bear (Feb 12, 2007)

I love that pouch


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 12, 2007)

That's gorgeous! I agree with Park Bear about the pouch.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW thats pretty and different from the others. It's pouch is quite eye catching


----------



## esungirl (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, those pictures are amazing! And very nice flowers. But I can't stop looking at those incredible photos, but I also can't stop looking at the flower!
Erin


----------



## NYEric (Feb 13, 2007)

Ayreon said:


> Thank you!
> I have no idea what the parents are. It didn't say more than "besseae" when I bought it.


Good deal. I hope to see something like it here.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 13, 2007)

I don't think I've ever seen that much transparent barring in the pouch before! Very nice.

For those of you who may not know, there is a very interesting story behind the transparent pouch. The fly that falls in the pouch is guided to the top behind the staminodial sheild because it sees the light coming through the clear sections of the pouch. besseae is thinking ahead!


----------



## dave b (Feb 13, 2007)

That is an AWESOME looking flower, with that pouch. I too have never seen such distinction in the barring. Flowers like that will start a new craze.


----------



## Barbara (Feb 13, 2007)

:clap: What a flower, and I love your photography, especially the last picture.


----------



## Ayreon (Feb 16, 2007)

It looks like the server where I had the image died.. so here it is again.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm more interested because of the reddish color. Again, very nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm lovin' that pouch more and more...


----------



## Heather (Feb 16, 2007)

Okay. This isn't a bad thing, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say that I think there's some dalessandroi involved in this plant's past. I'd love to hear some discussion if that's alright with Ayreon. 

In my experience, dal. has a lot more of the fenestres than straight besseae, and as Jason said, I've never seen that much in a straight besseae. 

Also, the petals curl more than besseae usually does. It made me wonder...
It's a FABULOUS flower. If that's what bess. x dal. can yield, people should start making way more Phrag. Jersey's, if you ask me! I'd buy it in a split second!


----------



## gore42 (Feb 16, 2007)

I wondered about that too, but I haven't seen enough dalessandrois to really be able to speculate. I'm guessing that whatever the case may be, there won't be any way to know for sure.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Feb 16, 2007)

gore42 said:


> I wondered about that too, but I haven't seen enough dalessandrois to really be able to speculate. I'm guessing that whatever the case may be, there won't be any way to know for sure.
> 
> - Matt



Ditto.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 16, 2007)

gore42 said:


> I wondered about that too, but I haven't seen enough dalessandrois to really be able to speculate. I'm guessing that whatever the case may be, there won't be any way to know for sure.
> 
> - Matt



How about just declaring it to be a SlipperTalk fact #2619905 and waiting for a taxonomist to come along?


----------

